

Erlang's New Map datatype coming in R17 - chops
http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2013-May/073656.html

======
chops
The Relevant EEP can be found here:
[https://github.com/psyeugenic/eep/blob/egil/maps/eeps/eep-00...](https://github.com/psyeugenic/eep/blob/egil/maps/eeps/eep-0043.md)

The discussion related to the "Maps vs Frames" proposal is fascinating and
enlightening, for those with the time to read the (currently 70 posts-long)
discussion.

Maps are being presented as a generalized datatype that can serve as a
replacement for many of Erlang's container types (Records, Dicts, Prop lists).

Personally, I'm very excited to play around with them with the R17 release.

